# The One Must Have Item



## jeepjeff (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay, let's say you are a liveaboard and have a microwave, toaster oven, fridge/icebox, pots and pans, BBQ on the stern rail, knives, eating utensils and a stove. 

Is this all you need?

If not what is the ONE other item you MUST HAVE for your galley?

Is there an item in the galley that is your favorite?


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Can opener...


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

OK, gimme a sec here, I'm trying to imagine myself as a liveaboard. Ah, got it. That's the ticket.
I guess, though it isn't in the galley, our watermaker is pretty indispensable to us. After a lifetime of rationing water, it's just plain decadent to take a fresh water shower whenever I please, even underway. And no running to the dock every month or so is also nice, never mind the improved quality of the water over that from ashore.
Even something as unimportant as washing dishes in fresh water instead of salt is pretty nice.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Dehumidifier.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

IStream said:


> Dehumidifier.


Have you found a dehumidifier that can be powered off 12 volts economically, or do you use an inverter?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Not sure if you mean liveaboard as in never go anywhere, tied to dock and shore power? Or do you mean someone who lives and cruises full time? Anyway, in addition to your list (some of which I would omit), for galley work I value:


A good, and well equipped spice rack. 
Counter space ... as much as possible. 
Good, sharp knives.
Good quality flexible cutting boards.
Collapsable bowls.
A deep sink (or two).


----------



## jeepjeff (Jul 15, 2012)

Watermaker sounds very intriguing. Will have to look into them. 

Yah, I guess a can opener would be nice. I've got a few nice P38s for that.


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

MikeOReilly said:


> Good, sharp knives


Screw liveaboard boats...this is EVERYWHERE!!! We have the boat in Mexico and rent places on land in multiple countries in North and Central America. I am always bitching about knives everywhere we go, so now we travel with a wildly expensive, but well made, Messermeister santoku so we never have to deal with crappy knives again. (and of course I write this as we are in Panama for a few months and I went and left that knife on the boat on the hard in Mexico) So you can guess I am whining about knives until November...

I also agree with the watermaker. If it was just me it wouldn't be a big deal, but with a wife and two kids...fresh water anytime is pretty high up there.


----------



## mr_f (Oct 29, 2011)

food


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Good stove. And good cooking pots.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Don't need a can opener these days - most of the cans are tabbed and don't require an opener.

Any stove will work, even alcohol, as long as you have a fuel supply.

Really don't need any special knives - they all cut things.

The boat already has a large, deep, stainless steel sink, and most boats have the same now.

The pots and pans I have are mostly ones handed down over several generations, and for some strange reason, they still seem to cook things just fine, though I did purchase one of the new, green non-stick pans for $20 on sale.

Now, a water-maker would be neat, but not a must have. I carry 75 gallons beneath the vee berth and have only run out once in a 7 month cruise. I purchased one of those shower heads that puts out a fine mist, therefore, you use about a gallon when taking a 5 minute shower. 

I think if my current refrigerator/freezer takes the dirt nap, I'll invest in one that consumes far less power. They go for about $800 online and have lots of room. My current refrigerator/freezer draws about 6 amps when running, which is about 1 minute in every 20 minutes. The new ones draw just over an amp and reportedly are better insulated.

Now, I could go for a great cook, one in the form of a younger gal, well constructed that enjoys living aboard and sailing the US Eastern Seaboard with a dirty old man. Wow! That would be a must have. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

Someone who can cook!


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

capta said:


> Have you found a dehumidifier that can be powered off 12 volts economically, or do you use an inverter?


I use an inverter but my dehumidifier is an Eva-Dry EDV-4000, which uses "only" ~400W and is very quiet. I figured that since the OP is using a toaster oven, AC power wouldn't be a problem!


----------



## WLD (Sep 8, 2015)

Rice Cooker. Can be left gurgling away unattended on 110V in the galley while I grill the fish and veg on the BBQ.


----------



## rnixon (May 7, 2013)

Am I the only one that immediately though 'bottle opener'?!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

rnixon said:


> Am I the only one that immediately though 'bottle opener'?!


Nah, learned how to open beer bottles with side cutters when I was 17 years old. A corkscrew, maybe.

All the best,

Gary :2 boat:


----------



## Friend of Ned (Sep 8, 2015)

Coffee maker is my favorite 'must have.'


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

I was thinking one of those fancy all in one church key, bottle opener, cork screw things..maybe a crock pot or pressure cooker (both)?


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing that requires ac power, but a good corkscrew and a vinturi (tm) are a must.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Have well used oyster shuckers on board. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

For us, we wrote a bunch of the stuff down on our Guenevere's Galley page.........
Guenevere's Galley top page

And a pressure cooker.............
Guenevere's Galley Pressure Cooking DVD

Greg


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Aeropress and good grinder.
Stove top toaster like when camping.
Crock pot
Ceramic knives
Good stainless pots/pans.
Full spice drawers. Love going spice shopping when cruising.


----------



## pollywog (Sep 20, 2015)

Someone to cook.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Something to make coffee, which is coming in handy right now.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

French press. 
Good stock of dog treats to keep the furry crew happy.
No need for an opener, no booze allowed on my boat! (After years of playing music in bars I really can't stand drunk people anymore)
Other thing I have to have on board is my tool kit. Make one up specific for each boat, everything I need nothing I don't.
Paper charts for the area I'm in, good hand held compass and a very basic set of navigation tools for coastal navigation. No sextant!
Of course all required saftey gear. Both personal and boat related.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Do you use the water from the dehumidifier for a fresh water supply?


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

someone to share it with


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

One item I almost never used before I started cruising, but now use all the time, is a rolling pin.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Do you use the water from the dehumidifier for a fresh water supply?


That's almost funny. Crewed on a boat in India.Bought ice in big blocks from shore. Put water in tanks. Ultra violet in line. Did'nt work too good.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

A Cook Babe.


----------



## LexiQU (Sep 18, 2015)

yeah, that's great. thanks for sharing.


----------



## LexiQU (Sep 18, 2015)

LexiQU said:


> yeah, that's great. thanks for sharing.


yes.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

propane


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Every boat needs one of these.


----------



## Chinaguy (Aug 28, 2006)

Galley wench


----------



## LexiQU (Sep 18, 2015)

maybe


----------



## LexiQU (Sep 18, 2015)

it's exciting


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

A corkscrew. Once we lost our corkscrew and for days we were forced to live on nothing but food and water.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

travlineasy said:


> Now, I could go for a great cook, one in the form of a younger gal, well constructed that enjoys living aboard and sailing the US Eastern Seaboard with a dirty old man.


Easier to obtain than you might think. What you describe is exactly what I have for my galley. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

A dirty old man is a dirty old man. A dirty old rich man is a rich man.

Between my looks, my wit and my money, I'm absolutely certain which gives me the best chance of getting a hot young thing to do the cooking.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

For me it is my "pesonality" that won her over. Heh, whatever it takes.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> Now, I could go for a great cook, one in the form of a younger gal, well constructed that enjoys living aboard and sailing the US Eastern Seaboard with a dirty old man. Wow! That would be a must have.


I think you are setting your sights too low. At our age, having a galley wench that will help in the engine room and aloft is a handy thing. Just today, mine went chasing a noise that bothered us at night in bed and found that a couple of the steering cable sheaves at the quadrant that needed a bit of lubrication.
No love, not first cold pressed virgin olive oil, use Tri-Flow instead. lol


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

That's a good list. I lived aboard 10 years and would be happy with what you listed plus LOTS of spices.

The only essential item I see is missing is a tea kettle. Never used one in the house and used it many times a day on the boat to fill up the french press, make noodles, tea, soup, hot rum/chocolate, fill hot water bottles at bedtime etc.

The paul revere brand is best.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## LexiQU (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## LexiQU (Sep 18, 2015)

:cut_out_animated_emyeah


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> The only essential item I see is missing is a tea kettle. Never used one in the house and used it many times a day on the boat to fill up the french press, make noodles, tea, soup, hot rum/chocolate, fill hot water bottles at bedtime etc.


Even in my limited experience, I've found a teapot to be very useful. The only time I've sailed in heavy weather we just couldn't keep the coffee pot on the stove, it was too tall and top heavy. Even clamped on it wanted to tip, and if we rolled hard it would hit the back of the stove. But we clamped the teapot on and it held fine. I had some coffee singles (like tea bags) and with the water heated in the teapot we were able to make coffee. The day was saved!


----------



## Schleprock (Nov 12, 2012)

Combo rice cooker, pressure cooker, crock pot!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Oct 11, 2013)

The single most important thing I have fitted to my boat is my hot tub bath, check out website. But AC ranks high in Florida, along with watermaker, generator, etc.
Schooner Britannia, renovation of a Brigantine Schooner


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> The single most important thing I have fitted to my boat is my hot tub bath, check out website. But AC ranks high in Florida, along with watermaker, generator, etc.
> Schooner Britannia, renovation of a Brigantine Schooner


You have a hot tub in your Galley? Interesting way to cook!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, It's good for hard boiled eggs.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I assume you're filling that hot tub with heated sea water, but knowing how much electricity they draw, I guessing that you only use it when you're tied to the dock and have 110 AC available and an ample supply of dockside fresh water.

BTW: My wife loves the idea. Hmmmm! Maybe she'll let me buy a bigger boat. NAH!

Gary


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Women and a warm sleeping bag.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

As the guy with the sauna aboard, I approve of your hot tub.  Add a vacuum sealer and you can be cooking sous vide!

MedSailor


----------



## Jolly Roger (Oct 11, 2013)

I have no wish to highjack this thread, which is about galley equipment. Anyone interested in my bath can read the page on my site. Schooner Britannia, renovation of a Brigantine Schooner


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> I have no wish to highjack this thread, which is about galley equipment. Anyone interested in my bath can read the page on my site. Schooner Britannia, renovation of a Brigantine Schooner


Quite honestly I can't boil water without burning it, and without the woman in the warm sleeping bag, its a piece of galley equipment I could never do without. Others may be more skilled at this, and then they may not need the sleeping bag.


----------



## rwy36 (Mar 19, 2004)

French press (one 'must-have' morning) and corkscrew (one 'must-have' evening).

If I were cruising full time I'd think the watermaker along with some 'natural power' (wind/solar) would be a highly desirable setup!

Bill


----------



## rwy36 (Mar 19, 2004)

Zarathu said:


> Quite honestly I can't boil water without burning it, and without the woman in the warm sleeping bag, its a piece of galley equipment I could never do without. Others may be more skilled at this, and then they may not need the sleeping bag.


If the Admiral ever caught me referring to her as 'galley equipment' I suspect I would be found no where near her sleeping bag! We do agree on 'never do without', though.

Bill

PS and she's not so fond of "Admiral" either.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

rwy36 said:


> If the Admiral ever caught me referring to her as 'galley equipment' I suspect ...


What if she heard you refer to her as a "sleeping bag"?


----------



## rwy36 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure she'd be referring to me as 'punching bag' soon thereafter.

Bill


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

"I'd be lying in a pool of my own blood, listening to my wife say 'how do you reload this damn thing?' "


----------



## gbennett (Nov 9, 2001)

Bacon!


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

rwy36 said:


> If the Admiral ever caught me referring to her as 'galley equipment' I suspect I would be found no where near her sleeping bag! We do agree on 'never do without', though.
> 
> Bill
> 
> PS and she's not so fond of "Admiral" either.


Thank goodness the Fleet Admiral doesn't spend any of her time on forums.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Zarathu said:


> Thank goodness the Fleet Admiral doesn't spend any of her time on forums.


No, no, no, no, no.

This is absolutely, positively, beyond the pale _not_ a good plan.

No, no, no, no, no.

_WHACK_ No. No. _WHACK_ No.[ I]WHACK[/I] No. No, no.

Not a good plan.


----------



## jeepjeff (Jul 15, 2012)

Man did this thread ever take a curve. Strangely enough my original question was answered a number of times.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Did someone say bacon?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepjeff (Jul 15, 2012)

Gotta go to the meat shop in Bay City, Michigan; it is called "The Meat Shop" and get their home made bacon. Not the stuff in the counter but the stuff they have in back. Get it sliced medium (yah it is a whole side/belly and they cut it to order). Best American style bacon I've had (including Europe and South America).


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Bleemus said:


> Did someone say bacon?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bacon, bacon, bacon.

Maple, smoked, Canadian, plain, fat back, and so on....

Bacon and eggs, bacon and pancakes or French toast, blt, bacon sandwich, bacon grease, bacon fried with onions, bacon and beans, etc


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bacon and Oyster stew, creamy style.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Bacon cooked by a beautiful woman wearing just your shirt...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Jammer Six said:


> Bacon cooked by a beautiful woman wearing just your shirt...


Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winner.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

That is TWO must have items, no? Try again.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Depends how you count.

If you're going to be all Donald Trump, you take the bacon, I'll take the girl.

She can cook more bacon.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

A pair can be counted as one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

